# My Mutant Fog Chiller



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I needed to build a fog chiller and went through all the designs on the web I could find and decided that the dryer vent and trashcan was the coolest, but I just had to think modular. So I took all the other designs and came up with mine.

I started with the case. It is a Alum suitcase that I have been usining for a while to keep all my night vision gear that I use for teaching, and gutted all the foam out of it..

I then built the difuser inside of the unit. I was going to use a extra box for this but decided that the unit would be better if I had no extra trash to take with me.

The piping to and from the chiller is standard pvc, but I did like the units that used chicken wire inside. so I went with that. Also using that I figure it will chill the fog quicker.When the ice and water is added it will be going into a bladder system that will be a hefty leaf bag. that will be only 3 mil thick and hopefully allow the fog to chill super quick.

Best of all is that when the unit is closed it holds all the parts for the chiller, the Juice, and the fogger.

I am hoping to get any comments on this, good and bad. Please let me know if you see anything that can be inproved apon!!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice job, and you can travel with it too.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Very impressive!!


----------

